# How long Plice clearance and character certificate valid



## Kasey (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi there
I just wonder how long Police clearance and character certificate valid ?
Can I apply for these 2 in advance before applying to PR.
Many thanks in anticipation.
Cheers


----------



## Hassan Warraich (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear ,

As far as Police Clearance Certificate is concerned,it is considered valid by DIAC for a period of 12 months after its issuance from the relevant authority.

Moreover,DIAC requires that applicant should not provide medicals and police clearance unless and untill required by the case officer.But you may apply for clearance and Medicals. Medicals result should be kept in safe place and the envelope/result provided by Medical Cosultant must not be opened.

Any senior member/moderator , please correct me, if I am wrong.

Thanks

Wish you all the best

Hassan


----------



## Mary Cockerill (Feb 22, 2010)

Hassan Warraich said:


> Dear ,
> 
> As far as Police Clearance Certificate is concerned,it is considered valid by DIAC for a period of 12 months after its issuance from the relevant authority.
> 
> ...


You are correct on one point, you should not apply for police clearances or undergo medicals until requested by the case officer. Yes police clerances are valid for 12 months as are the medicals, but the medicals are not, or should not be given to the applicant anyway. The medicals are forwarded directly to HOC by the panel doctor once all the reports are complete. HIV, chest x-ray and medical and if required any additional medical reports if advised by the panel doctor. If these documents are given to the applicant it is still probable that they will expire before the application is active.

The only police clearance that can be obtained is if an applicant has spent more than 12 months in another country in the past 10 years but is no longer there. The only police clearance that has to be current is the current country of residence.

Regards Mary


----------



## Hassan Warraich (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for enhancing our knowledge base.

Hassan


----------



## Kasey (Feb 23, 2010)

Mary Cockerill said:


> You are correct on one point, you should not apply for police clearances or undergo medicals until requested by the case officer. Yes police clerances are valid for 12 months as are the medicals, but the medicals are not, or should not be given to the applicant anyway. The medicals are forwarded directly to HOC by the panel doctor once all the reports are complete. HIV, chest x-ray and medical and if required any additional medical reports if advised by the panel doctor. If these documents are given to the applicant it is still probable that they will expire before the application is active.
> 
> The only police clearance that can be obtained is if an applicant has spent more than 12 months in another country in the past 10 years but is no longer there. The only police clearance that has to be current is the current country of residence.
> 
> Regards Mary


Many Thanks Hassan & Mary
With best regards


----------

